

The Twilight Years of Cap'n Crunch - rms
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB116863379291775523-_EQCu93LyjSommsN6J7qiCozuu8_20070122.html?mod=blogs

======
chaostheory
I just met him at Bar Camp - cool guy In fact, he's currently recruiting for
his new startup in LA. I im'd him to see if he was interested in talking about
it on the site formerly known as "Startup News" Actually with its current
name, John would probably be more inclined to post

~~~
rms
Send him our way, I'd love to interact with a legend. Maybe he could set the
record straight, I can't imagine that the WSJ got everything right.

------
simianstyle
holy crap

